
Are there any guides to using social media - cac1
I guess I must be some kind of misanthrope.  HN is the only social medium I use.  I don&#x27;t really understand social media.  I need to promote my side-project using social media.  Can you recommend any books or websites that would help me understand?
======
pshapiro99
These twitter tips I assembled for MAKE magazine might be helpful.

[https://makezine.com/2014/02/14/how-to-follow-smart-
people-o...](https://makezine.com/2014/02/14/how-to-follow-smart-people-on-
twitter/)

Accompanying screencast video -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZUw53DiFAs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZUw53DiFAs)

------
helph67
"Let's be careful out there." This line is spoken by Sergeant Phil Esterhaus,
played by Michael Conrad, in the TV show Hill Street Blues (1981-1987).

Why not stand outside the bars and watch, before entering?

------
qnsi
maybe Holloway guide to twitter?

